# Desenmascarar un paquete[solved]

## lanstat

Saludos, lo que pasa es que quiero instalar epsxe en mi gentoo de 64 pero el paquete aparece boqueado por missing keyword, he probado haciendo:

 *Quote:*   

> echo "games-emulation/epsxe">> /etc/portage/package.unmask
> 
> echo "games-emulation/epsxe ~*">> /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

Pero aun asi me aparece bloqueado,  q debo hacer para desbloquearlo?

Saludos a todosLast edited by lanstat on Wed Dec 22, 2010 3:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *lanstat wrote:*   

> Saludos, lo que pasa es que quiero instalar epsxe en mi gentoo de 64 pero el paquete aparece boqueado por missing keyword, he probado haciendo:
> 
>  *Quote:*   echo "games-emulation/epsxe">> /etc/portage/package.unmask
> 
> echo "games-emulation/epsxe ~*">> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> ...

 

Prueba a editar package.keywords y cambia la línea para que tenga dos asteriscos al final.

```
games-emulation/epsxe **
```

Si eso no funciona, pega aquí la salida del comando emerge.

----------

## lanstat

Gracias por la respuesta. Esa fue la solucion  :Very Happy: 

----------

